# Material question



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

Building my first layout for a room size that's not a basic size space. 7ftL x 5ft, depth various. My question is what is the easiest material to use for the platform. I know basic is plywood different thicknesses. Wanted to know if anybody has any ideas for lighter,easy cutting and flexible material?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

When you say various depth, do you mean various elevation heights of the track or do you mean just the landscape? If you mean just different heights of the landscape and the track will all remain at one height, then I think using rigid foam is the easiest way to accomplish that. If you also want to vary the elevation heights of the track, then I think that's more a matter of personal preference. If it were me, I'd prefer to use plywood to get nice smooth transitions in track height. I find cutting and working with wood to be easy and pleasurable for me. But I know there are others that prefer working with foam of one type or another.

Regardless of if you use foam or plywood, you want to build a rigid support system. I think building this from 1x3 wood is the best. I'd encourage you to read a number of the threads under the "My Layout" section to see how various people have built their own railroads. I think you'll learn a lot by seeing what others have done.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The lightest platform you're going to get will be extruded foam insulation panels on top of L-girder joists, with no plywood base. Basically, you join a 1x2 and a 1x3 board into an L shape so that the wood grains don't flex in the same plane. Very light, and very strong. You can frame it out with 1x3's to protect the edges of the foam if you prefer.

Foam boards are very easy to cut with a hot wire, hacksaw, carpet knife, or other sharp object, and can be shaped with a rasp. To get higher elevations, simply layer the boards together wedding-cake style.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The basic idea is to stay light. Use only
screws and bolts for fasteners.

1X3" lumber for frame and used as an L for
legs is sufficient. Bolt the L in the corners
for stability. Perhaps one or two cross
members. Drill holes in the crosses to permit
passing wires and cables.

1/4" plywood screwed to the frame will afford a
strong and stable base. 

Many like to use 1 or 2" foam on top of that
to permit 'digging' streams, ponds and other
scenic effects.
But you might check out the 1/4" paper covered
foam available in various colors at Walmart
and other craft stores.

Don


----------

